# Using CF card in Android with OTG USB cable



## tstrobaugh (Apr 25, 2015)

Small problem, I have a 6D and 5D3, I'm using an SDXC card in the 6D (exfat format) and a CF card in the 5D3 (fat32 format). I like that the 6D has a wifi connection and I frequently download the pictures with the wifi connection to my Galaxy Note 2. I wanted something similar to that with the 5D3. I purchased a OTG USB cable and tried to connect a card reader with the CF card in it, Note 2 does not recognize it. I know it works because it will read the SDXC card with the OTG cable. So now I have two ways to get the 6D pics on my phone and still zero ways to get the 5D3 pics on the phone. Anyone have any experience in this they can share? Thanks.


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi tstrobaugh. 
I have found my note to be rather particular about reading CF cards via OTG cable, it would read SD cards but not CF with one reader, a friends dedicated CF reader worked ok but obviously has no SD capability. No idea on brand, my multi reader is a cheapy no brand (Chinese?) bought on holiday in the USA or at the airport on the way, I don't remember which, though if I think it was cheap probably not at the airport! ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



tstrobaugh said:


> Small problem, I have a 6D and 5D3, I'm using an SDXC card in the 6D (exfat format) and a CF card in the 5D3 (fat32 format). I like that the 6D has a wifi connection and I frequently download the pictures with the wifi connection to my Galaxy Note 2. I wanted something similar to that with the 5D3. I purchased a OTG USB cable and tried to connect a card reader with the CF card in it, Note 2 does not recognize it. I know it works because it will read the SDXC card with the OTG cable. So now I have two ways to get the 6D pics on my phone and still zero ways to get the 5D3 pics on the phone. Anyone have any experience in this they can share? Thanks.


----------



## tolusina (Apr 26, 2015)

I've plugged thumb drives, a thumb drive size SD card reader, keyboard, mouse, 6D, 7D, Nikon D80 and probably a few other things into my android phones and tablet via USB Host/OTG, all do exactly as one would expect, cameras needing appropriate software of course.
A CF card/reader shouldn't present any obstacles. I'd suspect the card reader you're using, either that brand and model or just the specific unit. Try a different reader.
What hasn't worked at all is plugging one android directly into another, maybe I'll build a double ended OTG cable and try again.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 26, 2015)

I did a search on Google, and find many having difficulties with OTG cables, it sounds like you need the right combination of cable and reader for your device, and there seems to be no consensus as to what that is. 

Buy your devices from a place that will accept returns and start trying.


----------



## Bennymiata (Apr 26, 2015)

The quality of the cable is very important with large files.
Lindy make a huge range of otg cables and I've found them to work really well. They only cost $8 or so.
I am in no way associated with lindy.com, just a happy customer as they even have a branch in Australia.
To get images off my cf card, I just plug the camera directly into my tablet rather than use a card reader.
It could be that the android device needs some voltage to work the cf cards, so they may not work with readers as they also need power to run.
Get yourself the correct cable (mini usb to micro usb) and plug the camera into your phone or tablet, give it a few moments to connect, and you will be able to choose between the sd and cf cards in you 5d3.


----------



## tstrobaugh (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'll try some different combinations. For reference the CF reader that didn't work is: PixelFlash USB 3.0 No-Bend Pins CF Card Reader SuperSpeed Compact Flash Memory Adapter (PFUSB3CFRD).

Edit: I found a card reader that does work, SANOXY® USB 2.0 CompactFlash (CF) Card Reader


----------



## tstrobaugh (Apr 26, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> The quality of the cable is very important with large files.
> Lindy make a huge range of otg cables and I've found them to work really well. They only cost $8 or so.
> I am in no way associated with lindy.com, just a happy customer as they even have a branch in Australia.
> To get images off my cf card, I just plug the camera directly into my tablet rather than use a card reader.
> ...



Thanks, this works. I have a Lindy USB OTG cable with Micro B for the phone and Mini B for the camera, I had been using it to get digital audio out of the phone to pass through a Fiio Eo7K DAC/amp. Plugged the 5D3 directly into the phone and it sees it as a camera. Sometimes we are so set on solving a particular problem that we can't see a more general solution. Thanks again.


----------

